# Having problems with idle/misfires/safe mode



## michaelo2 (Jun 18, 2009)

The goat was running fine a day ago. It is supercharged and is running headers and no cats... everything was good except it needed a tune. I ordered a boost gauge and it finally came in. I got all the wires run and in order. So then I reattached the negative lead to the battery so i could test the gauge. Gauge turned on. all good... went to start the car, dead battery. Charged it and came back to it in the morning. Got everything in line and went to start it. Started strong and then idle evened out around 800 but extremely rough. Engine was rocking back and forth/missing and safe mode came up. :willy: Checked fuses (since i messed with all of them. Figured i could've messed up an ignition fuse) but they are all fine. Next step was to check plugs and wires. (a longshot because it was running fine before) I replaced them regardless. 70 bucks later, I started it again and I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM. :confused runs harsh and is still bouncing around. I'm not sure where to go from here as this problem has surfaced before but it turned out to be a loose plug wire. 

I am looking for any type of help. Not many people around town are knowledgeable enough for me to want them to toy with it and i have done enough reading on this website to have some confidence in its members.
Thanks to anyone who can help and i will answer any questions that may aid in the resolution of my problems/(sorrows haha)


----------



## michaelo2 (Jun 18, 2009)

8 views and not even a good luck? :lol:


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

May want to check the battery. A weak battery can cause
many sensor and computer problems.

Larry


----------



## davidlangenderfer (Dec 17, 2007)

I had a similar issue where it idled rough. It ended up being the fuel pump.


----------



## michaelo2 (Jun 18, 2009)

i am utterly disappointed in this website now =/


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

I wish I could help 

I hope you'll let us know what turns out to be the problem.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sence the running changed with the install of the boost gauge, maybe you should uninstall it and see if that helps???


----------

